
Banning small talk at parties - meowface
http://www.wired.co.uk/article/banning-small-talk
======
wodenokoto
There is little to no description of who these people are and how they were
gathered.

Was this a meet-up group named along the lines of "no small talk meet-up" or
the authors friends?

